# معمل لتحليل عينه مياه شرب



## hema_sh (16 يناير 2012)

كنت اريد اسم معمل مشهور وثقه لتحليل عينه مياه شرب للتاكد ان كانت صالحه للشرب ام لا
برجاء تزويدي باسماء المعامل المشهوره والمعترف بها ف هذا المجال 
وجزاكم الله خيرا .


----------



## hema_sh (18 يناير 2012)

ايه ياجماعه معقوله ماحدش يعرف اسماء معامل للتحليل 
برجاء الرد للاهميه الفصوي.


----------



## رجب احمد حسان (19 يناير 2012)

معمل البرج بجميع فروعة


----------



## كيرو عبده (26 يناير 2012)

تسلم أيدك يا بشمهندس


----------

